# Best shedding brush?



## moab (Nov 13, 2016)

My GSD has deep thick hair on her rear end. Undercoat hair that's so thick it looks matted. I've seen video of shedding combs in the past that have a blade in them. Wondering if anyone uses those? Or have any recommendations for a brush that will pull up stubborn shedding hair?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always used an equine shedding blade on my dogs' britches.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

You don't need a comb, you need a rake with teeth long enough to get right down to the skin.

Something like this:https://www.fruugo.ca/groomers-undercoat-rake/p-10403708-21911959?gclid=CjwKEAjw85DIBRCy2aT0hPmS1jkSJAC1m9UvL4zJLem7idbACN3X0DVInQ6oS09vQznHQ_Fe5ldUdBoCOMzw_wcB

I've been trying to find a picture of my favorite grooming tool. It has 2 interchangeable blades. One is the same as a Furminator blade, the other is an undercoat rake, with teeth about and inch long. The rake gets the undercoat out of the areas where the coat is really long. The blade does the rest of the coat, then I also use a slicker brush to get the bits of loose undercoat that are lying on the guard hairs after I've used the other two brushes. I sometimes also use the slicker on myself when I've finished deshedding the dog!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

And yes, undercoat DOES mat, and a horse shedding blade is NOT going to fix that, though it will damage the top coat if you use it too heavily! The rake is the answer to get out the mats. If they are too bad for even the rake, you may have to resort to shaving the coat. It would be much kinder to the dog!

I owned a dog boarding kennel that offered grooming services for 6 years, and I've seen just about every bad thing you can imagine when it comes to grooming. Please, please, GROOM YOUR DOG on a regular basis, using appropriate tools!

Just one quick horror story: Had a woman bring in her collie. She told the groomer that her teenage daughter was brushing the dog on a regular basis. I think she used a slicker brush. A slicker may be fine for shorter haired breeds, but with a dog that carries as much coat as a collie, you REALLY need a rake! Also, she was obviously afraid to brush around the dog's private parts. He was so heavily matted under his tail that it was a wonder he could even poop! It took me 15 minutes of careful clipping with a pair of scissors to even FIND his anus!

The area around his sheathe and penis was just as bad... 

We also had a sheltie come in that was so matted around his anus that the area was infested with maggots. [SHUDDER!] The owner let it get that bad, because he would bite if you tried to brush him. 

She went out and bought a muzzle after we finished grooming the dog. The groomer said it was the worst sanitary clip she'd ever done, but she saved the owner an expensive trip to the vet. Cleaning the area and applying Polysporin was enough to get the infection under control.


----------



## moab (Nov 13, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> You don't need a comb, you need a rake with teeth long enough to get right down to the skin.
> 
> Something like this:https://www.fruugo.ca/groomers-undercoat-rake/p-10403708-21911959?gclid=CjwKEAjw85DIBRCy2aT0hPmS1jkSJAC1m9UvL4zJLem7idbACN3X0DVInQ6oS09vQznHQ_Fe5ldUdBoCOMzw_wcB
> 
> I've been trying to find a picture of my favorite grooming tool. It has 2 interchangeable blades. One is the same as a Furminator blade, the other is an undercoat rake, with teeth about and inch long. The rake gets the undercoat out of the areas where the coat is really long. The blade does the rest of the coat, then I also use a slicker brush to get the bits of loose undercoat that are lying on the guard hairs after I've used the other two brushes. I sometimes also use the slicker on myself when I've finished deshedding the dog!


Ya. The rake just doesn't do it. I guess I need something with a lesser blade or something. It's just on her hind quarters at the top. Very thick undercoat. Makes her look like she's gotta big ass. lol. And I'm sure fleas will burrow into it. I obviously give flea meds regularly though.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunsilver, I said I used the equine shedding blade on the britches only. I use an array of grooming tools on my dogs, depending on breed and hair type. My hairy hairless (HHL) Chinese Crested Dog has a totally unique set of grooming tools and clippers. He also has special shampoo, and his skin is superb (cresteds can have skin problems). On my shepherd, I start with a rubdown with a rubber curry, then use a long-toothed shedding rake, followed by a combing out. I finish with a body brush to smooth her coat, and a smaller soft brush for her face. The equine shedding blade is only used on the britches when needed. It does not penetrate the coat all the way, but I have found it to be less damaging to her coat than a tool such as a furminator.


----------



## 5959 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello,

I too am looking for brushes for my GSD, who is about 5-6 years old, and who has a thick coat of hair.

On another post here, I read that the Mars Double Wide Stainless Steel Coat King Pet Stripper with Wooden Handle is good for grooming, is that right?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007L9C31M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

What other brushes do I need? I do not think my Dog has matts, I may be wrong, but, I would like to get the necessary grooming products to keep her hair healthy.

I do not mean to hijack this thread, I just want to share so that the OP has a range of options.

Thank you,
Love and happiness always,

5959


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a basic rake and a pin brush, but once you get most of the undercoat out, I find using a good quality rubber comb is good for daily grooming. The kind a guy will carry in his back pocket. I use the pin brush and comb for their daily grooming.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I've owned shepherds since the 1980's. My grooming tools consist of a slicker brush (wire pin brush) undercoat rake, and a Furminator knock-off. (The name-brand Furminators are ridiculously expensive.)

Generally, I start the grooming with the undercoat rake. Once all the really long hair areas (chest, neck ruff, tail and back of the hind legs) have been brushed, I use the furminator on the other areas, then finish off with the slicker. I also use the slicker on sensitive areas, like the belly and back of the front legs. Of course, you need to be gentle with it in these areas!

The slicker also helps me get the hair off my pants and sleeves after I've finished the job... 

If I understand it correctly, a stripper brush is meant for actually cutting out/thinning excess coat on dogs like spaniels. It should NOT be used on a German shepherd! The one time I showed one of my dogs in a conformation show, she still had really long undercoat on her belly and back of her legs. I used thinning scissors to trim her up a bit, without having it show. GSDs are never supposed to be clipped or have any hair removed (other than dead hair) when being shown. If it's obvious, you will likely get kicked out of the ring!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

5959 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I too am looking for brushes for my GSD, who is about 5-6 years old, and who has a thick coat of hair.
> 
> ...


An undercoat rake is the best tool I've ever found for removing dead undercoat, but I do like the Mars Coat King for areas that tend to mat. I wouldn't use it routinely all over the body, but I've used it on Keefer's tail fur and his britches to gently work through mats, or tangled areas that are beginning to mat up. Both of my dogs are loncoats, but Halo's fur is shorter and denser than his, so the rake works fine most of the time. I'm not a fan of Furminators, I bought one years ago and gave it away.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

car2ner said:


> I have a basic rake and a pin brush, but once you get most of the undercoat out, I find using a good quality rubber comb is good for daily grooming. The kind a guy will carry in his back pocket. I use the pin brush and comb for their daily grooming.


That was in the 70's :smile2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think of it being more for the '60's and the days of Brycreem! 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b5/24/35/b52435bde825bff6d532900433fe5b07.jpg


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

It definitely depends on the coat and how often you groom. 

My dogs have never had mats. I groom almost every day. One of my dogs has a very "close coat" and only sheds when blowing her coat. The other has a standard coat. IF the standard coated male needs a little more help to loosen the hairs, I might use the slick- ease gently. But on the whole, I use various slickers.

Come to think of it, even my coated GSD, who had no undercoat, did great with the slicker. I have never had to use a rake, even on the britches. 

I guess I have never owned a really plush coated GSD.:thinking:


----------



## moab (Nov 13, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> I've owned shepherds since the 1980's. My grooming tools consist of a slicker brush (wire pin brush) undercoat rake, and a Furminator knock-off. (The name-brand Furminators are ridiculously expensive.)
> 
> Generally, I start the grooming with the undercoat rake. Once all the really long hair areas (chest, neck ruff, tail and back of the hind legs) have been brushed, I use the furminator on the other areas, then finish off with the slicker. I also use the slicker on sensitive areas, like the belly and back of the front legs. Of course, you need to be gentle with it in these areas!
> 
> ...


Do you have a brand name for the knock off furminators?


----------



## moab (Nov 13, 2016)

Why is this thread appearing to me backwards? And how do I fix that?


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

*FURMINATOR*! Hands down. When I first heard about it I was like, whatever it's a scam. $50 for a dog brush. Then I requested one for my birthday... I got it like last week and already have an entire shoe box full of my dog's undercoat. It's soooo satisfying to use and it works REALLY well. I'm amazed. I wanna write one of those cheesy testimonials lol. Seriously worth the investment. It's a good quality tool.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just use a slicker and a greyhound comb. Mine are stock coats. I groomed all three today. Frankly the best thing for getting rid of loose coat is my blow dryer!


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Liffey said:


> *FURMINATOR*! Hands down. When I first heard about it I was like, whatever it's a scam. $50 for a dog brush. Then I requested one for my birthday... I got it like last week and already have an entire shoe box full of my dog's undercoat. It's soooo satisfying to use and it works REALLY well. I'm amazed. I wanna write one of those cheesy testimonials lol. Seriously worth the investment. It's a good quality tool.


Yep. We got one last weekend after trying a bunch of other tools. It does indeed work as intended. We filled up a plastic grocery bag with his fur. Then I filled up half of one today.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

It seriously is amazing. Even though I didn't pay for mine, I would buy one again in a heartbeat. And I think my dog will be much more comfortable without all that undercoat that was slowly shedding itself onto people's pant legs.  I can see how it might be a problem if your dog doesn't like being brushed.... But mine fell asleep..


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

moab said:


> Do you have a brand name for the knock off furminators?


Yes, it's called a Fur Fiend. I got it at Global Pet Foods.


----------



## 5959 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello,

Your replies and help on here is much appreciated. 

It seems that the following grooming tools are recommended:


1) Slicker brush (wire pin brush)

2) Undercoat rake

3) Furminator knock-off

Can you please recommend one or two options for each of these, especially the furminator knock off? I am located in the USA.

Thank you for your time and help


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Personally, I would wait on a Furminator or knock off. Some people seem to love them but I bought one and ended up giving it away. The person I gave it to also gave it away! You might find that the first two are all you need, and you can save your money.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have this double row undercoat rake: https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Double-Undercoat-Rake-Rotating/dp/B0002DIRYG

I think the rotating teeth work through mats better, but don't pull out as much dead fur as one with stationary teeth, so I also have something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Coastal-Pet-...qid=1495742589&sr=1-5&keywords=undercoat+rake

You should be able to find something similar at a local pet supply store if you don't want to buy online.


----------



## redrobyn (May 11, 2017)

I used to work in a grooming salon and we had long-haired dogs come in fairly regularly. Tyson was our one consistent GSD, an older guy who was a real dream with grooming even though hair fell off him in clouds if you so much as looked at him. Blow-drying him after the bath tended to get a LOT of hair out, but we did use a professional-caliber dryer. Human blow dryers generally aren't as efficient, I believe it's because dogs just have so much more hair. There's something like 60,000 follicles per square inch for dogs, compared to 100,000 total for humans, if I remember right. 

After he was dried out, brushing him out took a while and we'd often have to do it a few times. He loved the attention, though, so apart from all the hair everywhere, I didn't really mind. For any long-haired dogs, I used a butter comb throughout the process for minor tangles, face hair, and sometimes longer tails or fringes. Start with the wider end, then fine-tune with the other side. It was also useful for combing out eye boogers that got stuck in the face hair, though do NOT stick a comb right up in your dog's eye to clean them. Use a paper towel, washcloth, or just your thumb. 

First step with grooming proper was an undercoat rake, and sometimes a dematting rake if his coat was tangled up. Then I'd move on to a slicker brush, or same kind of rubber-tipped pin brush as you'd get at Wal-mart or wherever. Once I was starting to get less hair out with those, I'd use a Furminator to finish off the job. I would recommend a Furminator knockoff, used the real deal at the shop but have tried both and don't really see a difference. 

Personally, I liked to use a butter comb afterwards as well, but that was just me. And, no matter how much brushing or how many brushes you have... lint roller. Buy grooming tools in person rather than online if you can. You'll get a better idea of which you like as an individual, which feel cheaper, and so on. Try asking a local groomer, he or she should be willing to answer questions and suggest types of brushes.


----------

